# Ewa Podles Interview in English: Polish with an Italian personality



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

. I've always wanted to hear her speak.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I think I like her speaking voice even better than her singing voice(s). Ha! What's up with the birds? does she live in the woods now that she's singing the old witches?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Too bad about "AHA-AHA-AHA-AHA-AHA-AHA is stupid", but I think she's not really serious about that. I suppose it's just a way to express how refreshing it is for her to get involved in entirely different repertoire after many years of being largely limited to virtuosic music of baroque and Rossini.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I read where she loves the German repertoire, but at her age it is hard to memorize the extensive texts of her new parts. There is none of that repetition found in the Bel Canto repertoire that makes it much easier.


----------

